
Late talkers twice as likely to have severe, frequent temper tantrums - AdrienLemaire
https://news.northwestern.edu/stories/2019/11/toddler-speech-delays-and-temper-tantrums
======
AdrienLemaire
The article points to sciencedirect, which doesn't seem to offer access to the
research paper without paying, but I could find the paper elsewhere:
[https://ei.northwestern.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/11/Manni...](https://ei.northwestern.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2019/11/Manning_2019.pdf)

> Among children who are late talkers at 24 months, 40% qualify for a
> diagnosis of language disorder or impairment at school age

